# Bob comes home



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Got my bobcat home from the taxidermist yesterday . There were times during the wait that I wished I had sent him to auction , what with the prices being so high , but now I'm glad I didn't .. Turned out pretty special I think .


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is a nice cat ! Congrats, You made the right choice.
What did that cat weigh live ?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautiful coat there!! Looks nice!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes very beautiful, very heavy fur on that one.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Beautiful mount !

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

He was about 25 lbs. , but empty bellied to boot . I'm no authority on cats but the taxi said he was big ..


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

That's a good looking mount. Better to have it on your wall.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Very cool looking cat!!! I agree, he'll look alot nicer in your home, than on someone's back!!! I think you made the right choice!!!
> 
> I'm a gun collecting fanatic!!!


 The sale he would have been in the cats averaged $764.. I know what he's worth and it's more than that ..lol..


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking mount, I agree you made the right choice.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome looking mount! Congrats!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Bob will be much happier at your house...lol. Great cat!!!!!!!!


----------



## K Trapper (Jul 23, 2012)

That is so cool!!!!! Choosing to mount will bring tones of opertunity to re-live that day. Looks great!


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice looking critter!


----------



## NattyB1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful mount. You can sell the other cats you get. RS, NattyB


----------

